# ... saw the back of an Italian Ambulance today.....



## DV_EMT (May 26, 2009)

....

boy oh boy, they are REALLY dirty.

the only clean thing in the back was the AED (must have been a BLS rig)


anyone have any studies for Infection rates in Italy?


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> ....
> 
> boy oh boy, they are REALLY dirty.
> 
> ...



I got an aiciet Rmoan disease when I visited and started having Ceasars.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2009)

^
That's just agusting.


----------



## medichopeful (May 26, 2009)

Boo!


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2009)

seems one sympton are typos.


----------



## HasTy (May 28, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I got an aiciet Rmoan disease when I visited and started having Ceasars.





JPINFV said:


> ^
> That's just agusting.


*groans loudly* thats just horrible.


firecoins said:


> seems one *sympton* are typos.



we all maek(make) mistakes mate.... grrr i cant even tease someone about making mistakes with out making on myself oh well cest la vie


----------



## firecoins (May 28, 2009)

I was referring to myself.


----------

